# Name the TV Programmes 2



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

D - Hogan's Heroes  With Private Schultz  One of my favourites!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

H - Get Smart?

Think I know most of them but will give others a chance


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2013)

A is Sgt Bilko, and 
B is Lost In Space.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> D - Hogan's Heroes  With Private Schultz  One of my favourites!



Well Done Alan.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> H - Get Smart?
> 
> Think I know most of them but will give others a chance



Well done Alan agent 86 and partner agent 99.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> A is Sgt Bilko, and
> B is Lost In Space.



*A.* Sorry Alison while the guy with glasses looks like Bilko it's an entirely different programme.

*B* of course is correct the robot from Lost in Space.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2013)

Is H Airwolf?


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Is *F* Airwolf?



It is indeed, well done Alison.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

C - The Invaders


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

David H said:


> *A.* Sorry Alison while the guy with glasses looks like Bilko it's an entirely different programme..



Is that Ernest Borgnine in A, in the middle?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

G - Gilligan's Island  When I was at infant's school we had to do a daily diary. I still have the diary that includes the storyline from a Gilligan's Island episode I had watched the night before! I would have been about 6.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

*Clue Time*

*A.* *There's a mac in there.*

*C.* *The Aliens are here*

*E.* *A very young Sally Field not quite a Gadget*

*G* *Someone's Island*


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Is that Ernest Borgnine in A, in the middle?



Yup! see the clues I posted


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> C - The Invaders



You got them without the clues, well done Alan


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> G - Gilligan's Island  When I was at infant's school we had to do a daily diary. I still have the diary that includes the storyline from a Gilligan's Island episode I had watched the night before! I would have been about 6.



Well Done again Alan.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

E - Gidget


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> E - Gidget



Well Done Alan I suppose my clue helped " not quite a Gadget"


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Just one more to get.

*A.* *The Mac (Mc) could be a bit of a lark.*


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 11, 2013)

The Navy Lark?


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> The Navy Lark?



You're on the right track with navy.

So it's Mc * Navy Search it on google


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

A - McHale's Navy


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2013)

E is Gidget. Famous for a slightly disturbing song that went something like "I'm sticking like Glue".


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> A - McHale's Navy



We got there in the end Alan well done.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

David H said:


> We got there in the end Alan well done.



Don't remember it at all David, would have gone for Bilko, like Alison!


----------

